# 7-Up Corbin, Kentucky



## digdug (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is the old 7-Up Bottling Company building in Corbin, KY.  It is now an auto body shop.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

digdug ~

 Cool photo. I wish there were more like it. But I imagine most of those old bottling plants are long gone by now, or have been changed over to something else like the one in Corbin, Kentucky. I had to look on a map to see where Corbin was. I noticed a lot of Daniel Boone related stuff in the area. 

 I noticed the 7up symbol on the building had seven bubbles, and thought the snippet below from a Bill Lockhart article might be of interest. I'm sure it would be easy enough to determine when the building began and ended as a 7up bottler, but the dates below may shed a little light on the logo itself.

 SPB

 "During 1938, someone noticed that _eight _bubbles did not match well with _Seven_-up. As a result, the labels from 1938 on contained seven bubbles."

 P.S.  I wonder who that "someone" was?  A 7up employee, or a soda bottle collector?  Lol  []


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 14, 2010)

No it was someone in the 7-up company who suggested changing the 8 bubbles to 7 thus the name 7-up.

 This is a Cumberland Valley Beverages bottle from the Seven-Up Bottling Company of Corbin, KY.







 It's always great to see these bottling company buildings still standing, and even rarer with the original painted on signs still intact.


----------

